# Some WINDY weather EYES



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

THANKS goes out to some fellas that were fishing the same spot we were and helped me get the boat loaded when the wind decided to start kicking our butts.

CHEERS to ya TREVOR B. Now I know you and you know me.


































PS. All the were released !!!!!!!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice job, looks like fun!!! :beer:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

No problem Iledogg lol, o by the way your boat is extremley heavy and i was dead after cranking up mine and yours! Nice catches ill show you pics sometime if we ever run into eachother again!


----------



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL. Shes a beast thats for sure. LOL


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice fish ileddog. We struggled a little bit fighting the wind and knew it was going to be even tough for you also so we stuck around. Its never a problem helping out fellow sportsmans.

Here's my biggest from this spot last week..27 inches


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yea that thing was a hog for sure


----------

